# Question concerning the Rebel series cameras



## ziggy84 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi all,


         I'm not too familiar with Canon, but do the Rebel cameras have an auto-focus motor in the bodies?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 7, 2012)

NO. Canon has NO in-body AF motor in *any* EOS camera. Canon has always had the AF motor in each AF lens since the EOS system premiered.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks Derrel.


----------

